# Any bareboat cruiser charter options/recommendations for the Clearwater/St Pete's/Tampa, Florida area?



## thatpatguy

Hi everyone, my family and I will be in the Clearwater/St Pete's/Tampa area in early January and we'd love to charter a boat for a day or two if possible. A quick internet search seems to only return either speedboats, dinghies, or high end luxury cruisers with a full crew, so I'm hoping maybe someone here might have a suggestion as a place we can look up. Thanks in advance


----------



## AndyL

We used this place in 2019 when it was under its previous name. This may actually be the boat we chartered - I know it was a Catalina 350 but can't remember the boat's name.

Yacht Details | Waypoints® Yacht Charters


----------



## Bird Dog

What size boat are you seeking?


----------



## David H

waypoints is the option ,with only two days , you may reach Anclote river and stay over night explore Egmont Key, but its a full day sail to the mouth of Tampa Bay


----------



## JimsCAL

Even though Tampa missed the worst of Hurricane Ian, boats to charter may be a bit limited.


----------



## thatpatguy

Bird Dog said:


> What size boat are you seeking?


We own a CS27, so anything between 25 and 30 feet would be perfect. We could go as big as 35 feet, but I wouldn't want to go any bigger.


----------



## thatpatguy

David H said:


> waypoints is the option ,with only two days , you may reach Anclote river and stay over night explore Egmont Key, but its a full day sail to the mouth of Tampa Bay


We'd likely just be looking for a boat for the day, not necessarily overnight.


----------



## thatpatguy

JimsCAL said:


> Even though Tampa missed the worst of Hurricane Ian, boats to charter may be a bit limited.


yeah.. I was wondering about that for sure.


----------



## David H

thatpatguy said:


> We'd likely just be looking for a boat for the day, not necessarily overnight.











Bareboat Charters — LATITUDE SAILING


Explore Sarasota FL at your own pace




www.latsail.com




*bareboat charter - a Catalina 30 & beautiful Sarasota Bay, Florida combine to create a memorable sailing experience with Latitude Sailing Charters.*
Full day 375


----------

